# Hammocks



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

How do you all Hang your Hammocks? 

I need Ideas, Mine didnt Work.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Giant paperclips, lanyard hooks, or safety pins work for me.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

i tried the lanyard hooks(stole them from my little sis.) and it works really well. thanks.

Also, how do you use a giant paper clip?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Two holes, string it through, loop it over the bar and turn until stable.


----------



## becky123 (May 30, 2007)

can you see in this how mine are hung up:

















i provide snap hooks with the homemade hammocks i sell, saves the buyer having to worry about it :wink:


----------

